# is this a problem ?? i have no idea :(



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

hi 

one of my german blue rams has what i think is a bigger than normal belly. i also think its scales are exposing the pink under them a little 

it is very active and the fastest eater in the whole tank. 

am i over feeding it ? i used to feed once but these days im feeding them twice should i stop feeding them ? 

and also it laid eggs 10 days before and now th pair is again in the process of cleaning the site to lay eggs again 


here are the pics please help me decide if anything is wrong 








please help  i cant bare to loose it


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

could be prego again with a full stomach.. is it a constant bulge despite the feedings? watch it carefully, it could be dropsy if the scales are poppin but it may not be.. so keep an eye on it.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Well not sure if the belly bulges incase of egg layers also 

But dropsy means it won't eat and won't be that active 

That's why I'm all confused


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

cant be prego.....Looks as if she is full of egg spawn. Also that pink is a normal color for a GBR.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry double post 

Grrrrrr I hate my phone


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

White glove 
When I take a closer look at it the pink is under the scales which look like slightly pushed up 

Not that different but yea you might be right and may be that's why they look pink Bellied while breeding 

Yea from their behaviour It looks like about to spawn in 2 or 3 days 

What's the use though they are eating the eggs  


I don't know


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks whiteglove 


yea soundslike you are right 

i searched online for pics and yea gbrs with eggspawn looks like mine 

and yea its laying eggs tonite  well cleaning stones actually


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

yayyyyy no i took a look again and its laying eggs already  


now i know what to look for before transferring them to the breeding tank


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

She looks to be full of eggs.My betta girls get nice and plump with eggs when they are ready to spawn.As long as she is eating,and doesnt look like a pinecone,she should be fine.

Hope soon they start to care for the eggs and fry for you.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

ok 
now that my GBRs laid eggs again. what all can i do that so that 

1. they dont eat eggs and be better parents ?? 

so far they are taking turns gaurding the eggs and male did fertilize them. 

now that tank there are only 9 harlequin rasboras along with that pair and some shrimp 

i moved all the other fish to the second tank. would it help if i move those 9 rasboras also to the second tank and leave the whole tank just to the pair ?? 

i know a bit of bio load on the second tank but thats ok 

Help.....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most often,practice will make them better parents.If they are taking turns guarding then they may hatch them out.If the rasboras are not bothering them,then they should be fine.rams are good parents when they get the hang of it and should fiercly guard the fry.

Another thing to help,make sure the parents are well fed on a variety of foods.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks bev 
Actually catched all 9 of them and transferred them to the second tank before I came to work 
Took me around 40 mins  and 20 mins late to work and that means another 5 mins of class from my manager  boohooho 

Lol 
Yea so the pair had all 30 for themselves now 
Lets see


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck,I hope you get some fish from this.Once I settle in my new house,I may see about buying a pair from ya.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol 
I'm not really sure about selling the babies :d 

Yea but If I do get them I'll give a pair to you 

(give is not equal to sell )


----------

